# My first project - The Paulk Work Bench



## 69rrvert (Nov 26, 2013)

Hello, I'm new to this site as well as new to woodworking. I was needing a reason to buy new tools so I decided to give woodworking a shot. Since I didn't have anything to build a project on, I searched the www for work bench plans. I helped my son (12) build a small shelf last month and was no fum building it on the concrete.v After looking at several plans, I decided to go with the Paulk work bench. I finally have most of the pieces cut out and ready to start putting it together. The plans are nice and print in 11"x17" format. There is also a good series of videos on youtube that Ron Paulk made on how to build it. I am not too sure about the saw horses but I will wait and get everything else assembled before I try something else. I'll post pics of the progress as I put it together. Thanks, Steven

Plans:


Cut-Outs:


Tops:


Bottoms:


Saw Horses:


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

Well, It should be STURDY when it is done. Looking GOOD so far! Man that is a lot of DRILLING!


----------



## 69rrvert (Nov 26, 2013)

Travico said:


> Well, It should be STURDY when it is done. Looking GOOD so far! Man that is a lot of DRILLING!


Actually, drilling the holes wasn't to bad. One of the tools that I bought was a Dewalt router. I used a 3/4" spiral up-cut bit which made quick work on the holes. I stacked the two halves together and drilled the holes. Cut the drilling in half that way. Thanks, Steven


----------



## 69rrvert (Nov 26, 2013)

Worked on assembling the bench today. I was not too impressed with using the pocket screws on the 1/2" plywood. I have used them on 3/4" and they worked great but not with the 1/2". They seem to pull out pretty easy. Had I known that, I would have used 3/4" plywood for the top. Clamped it together on the upside down on the ground and installed the bolts to hold it together. Put it on my saw horses and installed the guides for the pipes that the saw sits on. I used 1" galvanized pipe instead of the 1" conduit. The conduit looked a little lite. Using my drill press, I used a 1 3/8" forstner bit to make quick work drilling the holes in the pipe guides. Finished the day up gluing and clamping the saw mounts together. Tomorrow is busy doing other things but I should be able to get it finished this weekend. I'm not going to add the router option to the bench. I am going to build a separate route table in the future. Thanks, Steven

Clamped together on the ground:


Standing on end:


Pipe guides installed:


Saw mounts glued/clamped together:


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Pardon my ignorance, but what is the purpose of all the holes?


----------



## bladeburner (Jun 8, 2013)

Looks you've got an excellent build going on there. I used 1/2" on mine and didn't have any problems with the pocket screws. But I changed the bit collar and guide block to give me a good alignment. I also pocket screwed the bottoms on as well (right angle adapter).

The holes are for clamps. The Grizzly tracksaw clamps work well. I added some 3/4" ply blocks under a couple of holes to accept hold downs and added a vise to one end. I have 2 other benches but am finding myself using the Paulk more!


----------



## 69rrvert (Nov 26, 2013)

This morning, I glued the bottoms to the sides and then used pocket screws to secure them. Let the twp pieces sit outside most of the day and them trail fitted the saw and mounts to the pipes this evening. I had to cut about 13/16" off the of saw mounts and they ended up just about perfect. The deck of the saw is barely 1/16" above the top of the table. I still need to cut the slots in the bottoms for the saw horses and make a pass with the router around the edges to get rid of the overhang. From there, I will give it a good sandin' and then let the saw dust start flying. Thanks, Steven

Trial fitting the saw mounts:


Saw mounts after adjustments:


Perfect fit:


----------



## Willywho (Nov 24, 2013)

Love the way this is coming along. It reminds me of the festool multifunction work table... Which would be amazing to have.


----------

